

 5 Chapters of O’Reilly’s Ruby Best Practices – Free - sandal
http://www.rubyinside.com/free-chapters-ruby-best-practices-3004.html

======
sandal
Now we're officially more than half way to a full creative commons release
(manuscript asciidoc sources to come at the end).

There's over 150 pages of content out now, so I hope folks can make good use
of it. Enjoy!

